# Canine behavior?



## Ireth (Jul 26, 2012)

I need to do a lot of research for my newest project involving anthropomorphic wolves and foxes. I want them to act relatively animal-like with regards to territorialism, pack structure, mating, etc. One of the questions I've come across is how exactly wolves and foxes behave when mating -- i.e. do breeding rights go exclusively to the group leaders/alphas, do they regularly engage in polygamy or incest and the like, etc.? I recall reading that male foxes will have incest with their daughters, but I can't remember the source for that tidbit.


----------



## Kit (Jul 26, 2012)

Foxes generally live as singles and monogamous pairs, the offspring going off on their own once grown. Different situations have occasionally been observed, but this is the norm.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 26, 2012)

Wolves are usually lifelong monogamous.


----------



## Kit (Jul 26, 2012)

I was going to let other people jump in here, but....

Yes, the norm is for the just alpha wolf couple to reproduce. The alpha female commonly harrasses the other females to try to keep them from going into heat and mating. But this is not a rigid rule. If there are multiple females in the pack, two or more can have litters. A lot depends on the availability of food, and how hospitable in general the territory is. If food is scarce, or the wolves are stressed because of danger in the area, the pack is likely to produce fewer cubs.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Clhellums (Aug 2, 2012)

The alpha and his mate are usually the oldest in the pack, with the rest of the pack normally being their offspring. Sometimes there are outcasts that are tolerated by the pack, but usually they break off to find their own mate.


----------

